# Where is the SiriusXM Bluetooth cradle? (SXBTD1V1)



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm buying a Tesla Model 3 and I have had a lifetime SiriusXM subscription since 2006. I've yet to transfer the subscription.

Tesla appears to have NOT put a SiriusXM tuner in their new Model 3 so I need my own solution. Streaming from the phone would work but:

1) I do drive through some cellular dead areas
2) I hate the UI of the app on my phone. Speaking as a software designer (apps, website and more) for 35 years, my rating of the iOS app's UI is that "Yea, verily it doth suck mightily".

So, looking at something I can install in the car, I see the Onyx radio that looks like a nice upgrade over the SkyFi units I used to use. Searching more, I find the SXBTD1V1 car cradle with Bluetooth on some sites - but it doesn't seem to be actually for sale anywhere and I can't find any information about it.

What happened?


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius XM does have an FM Direct Adapter that takes an audio signal from the dock. The car antenna lead plugs into a female socket and a male lead then feeds to the radio. When the xm radio is powered up, it feeds the signal directly to the car radio. When it's powered down, the car radio receives normal broadcast bands. The unit is FMDA25 and is available from Best Buy, Amazon and Walmart.


----------



## VerlaHiltz (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi...this is probably true as long as you have sufficient bandwidth to stream. Bluetooth audio generally sounds better than satellite radio.
The key reason I say probably is because I don't know if the Sirius XM streaming app streams at a higher bitrate than the satellite service. i.e. the bluetooth is better than the satellite link, but I don't know about whether the bottleneck is really Sirius XM content quality.

us pcb assembly


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

crkeehn said:


> Sirius XM does have an FM Direct Adapter that takes an audio signal from the dock. The car antenna lead plugs into a female socket and a male lead then feeds to the radio. When the xm radio is powered up, it feeds the signal directly to the car radio. When it's powered down, the car radio receives normal broadcast bands. The unit is FMDA25 and is available from Best Buy, Amazon and Walmart.


While I haven't tried that specific FM adapter, others have been bad. You tune to one FM freq, but as you're driving you'll often end up with a radio station either on that freq or close enough to bleed into your adapter feed. I tried my old one recently and had to change frequencies four times in a 2.5 hour drive. And changing channels isn't something the driver should be doing while the vehicle is moving.

Try here for an advertised BT dock: Sirius XM Radio Bluetooth® Vehicle Kits


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Or get a BT Amazon Echo Auto for a fraction of the price and have Alexa as a bonus.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Another thought: I know the Tesla is more technically advanced then my 2017 vehicle, but make sure it can connect to more than one BT device if you go BT docking station for Sat radio. Our two vehicles (2017 and 2018 Fords) can only connect to one at a time. So if we did that, we'd lose our cell hands free features while the SiriusXM BT docking station was connected.

If you can only have one device, the suggestion that gjhine made would work since Echo Auto works through your cell phone. Of course that would be an issue when going through the cell dead zones you mentioned.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

trh said:


> If you can only have one device, the suggestion that gjhine made would work since Echo Auto works through your cell phone. Of course that would be an issue when going through the cell dead zones you mentioned.


Note also with Echo Auto you need not use BT at all. It also has Aux port.

Even better you need have only one All Access account. I have one All Access account and Echo Auto in three vehicles thus Sirius and Alexa in all three. I cancelled the Sirius subs for 2 vehicles saving a bunch of money.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

gjrhine said:


> Note also with Echo Auto you need not use BT at all. It also has Aux port.
> 
> Even better you need have only one All Access account. I have one All Access account and Echo Auto in three vehicles thus Sirius and Alexa in all three. I cancelled the Sirius subs for 2 vehicles saving a bunch of money.


Just note that the TS said he drives in cell dead zones and is looking for a solution w/o using a cell. Echo Auto requires cell. Additionally, I don't believe the Model 3 has an Aux input.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

trh said:


> Just note that the TS said he drives in cell dead zones and is looking for a solution w/o using a cell. Echo Auto requires cell. Additionally, I don't believe the Model 3 has an Aux input.


The way I read it the solution he wants still involves Sirius. Dead zones still apply cell or no cell. Additionally, he has BT.

I also take issue with the "UI of the app on my phone" being bad. I set up my favorites in the app and it's one button push to switch channels. Even easier than scrolling on my BMWs and Porsche before I switched to Echo Auto. His post is 2 years old so most likely the app has be redesigned since then.


----------



## Fred Atkinson (May 25, 2020)

I am trying to get a SXBTD1V1 (described as 'SiriusXM Bluetooth Car Dock' so that I can install SiriusXM in my new Honda Fit. SiriusXM seems to be out of them as are all of the vendors I have checked that sell their products. 
Does anyone know where one of these can be had. 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## MrWindows (Oct 12, 2010)

When I added Sirius to my daughter's 2009 Toyota Corolla, which was a dealer option, I just ordered the kit and installed it myself, which consisted of an adapter harness and a remote antenna, on like a 15' cable, that used double-sided tape to stick to the trunk lid. I would think that something like that would work. Look for a kit for a vehicle that doesn't have Sirius integrated into then radio.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Fred Atkinson said:


> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks.


Here is a better idea -

https://smile.amazon.com/Echo-Auto-...9&sr=1-1-70f7c15d-07d8-466a-b325-4be35d7258cc


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

gjrhine said:


> Here is a better idea -
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Echo-Auto-...9&sr=1-1-70f7c15d-07d8-466a-b325-4be35d7258cc


I got one of those. Don't even use it anymore. For it to work, your source has to be the phone it is linked to. So I can't listed to a pen drive or other sources if I want to use that. Can't use my vehicle's navigation. And my car allows two cell phones to be linked at the same time so either can call/answer calls hands-free. But when using the Auto Echo, only my phone can be used hands-free. So there are some negatives depending on how you use your electronics in your car.

I'm also speculating, but if Fred is looking for a bluetooth docking station, he already has a radio that he wants to use.

I'd love to be able to find a docking station for my XM radio that still works (but isn't activated). Gets all the MLB and NHL channels. Something the SiriusXM or Sirius radios don't do.


----------



## Fred Atkinson (May 25, 2020)

Correct. I have an Onyx radio I wish to plug into that cradle.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

trh said:


> I got one of those. Don't even use it anymore. For it to work, your source has to be the phone it is linked to. So I can't listed to a pen drive or other sources if I want to use that. Can't use my vehicle's navigation. And my car allows two cell phones to be linked at the same time so either can call/answer calls hands-free. But when using the Auto Echo, only my phone can be used hands-free. So there are some negatives depending on how you use your electronics in your car.
> 
> I'm also speculating, but if Fred is looking for a bluetooth docking station, he already has a radio that he wants to use.
> 
> I'd love to be able to find a docking station for my XM radio that still works (but isn't activated). Gets all the MLB and NHL channels. Something the SiriusXM or Sirius radios don't do.


"So I can't listed to a pen drive"

No idea what that means but I can switch sources easily, use NAV easily, use two connected phones easily. Maybe study up.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

MrWindows said:


> When I added Sirius to my daughter's 2009 Toyota Corolla, which was a dealer option, I just ordered the kit and installed it myself, which consisted of an adapter harness and a remote antenna, on like a 15' cable, that used double-sided tape to stick to the trunk lid. I would think that something like that would work. Look for a kit for a vehicle that doesn't have Sirius integrated into then radio.





Fred Atkinson said:


> I am trying to get a SXBTD1V1 (described as 'SiriusXM Bluetooth Car Dock' so that I can install SiriusXM in my new Honda Fit. *SiriusXM seems to be out of them as are all of the vendors I have checked that sell their products. *
> Does anyone know where one of these can be had.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks.


I would take that as a clue.


----------

